# Stucco Finish coat seperating from base coat?



## mwcuff (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi,

I let a subcontract to install stucco on a new home in southwest New Mexico. The paper, wire, and gray coat were inspected prior to the finish coat being applied. The temps varied from 60 to 110 Deg F during installation.

The finish coat around the window and door openings is now seperating from
the base (gray) coat after about one year.

What went wrong and how is the problem corrected?

Your help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It sounds like a one-coat system with a synthetic finish?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

could be a couple things.

The gray coat could have been poorly mixed, to much sand/to little cement, remixed after it started to set, ... In other words, the material has failed.

The gray coat could have improperly cured. It needs to be wet down several times after application prior to doing the color coat. If it dries but does not cure it will not hold up. On my jobs I do this. The stucco guys don't come back to "cure" it, that's left to me the contractor. Every day, twice a day if it's really hot, I will hose the entire exterior down really well. Should do it for about a week. This allows the stucco to cure.

So, if the problem is one of the above, what you have is a failure of the first coat. The color coat has nothing to bond to.

I don't understand what "Construction Consulting" is. Are you a contractor?


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*My guess on const. consulting*

Someone with experence hired to manage a project for The owner. Hires and watches subs , so mistakes don't happen.


----------



## mwcuff (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Thom,

Thanks for the reply. I was a Project Super / Manager for Electrical / Mechanical Contractors on Heavy Construction Projects. Power Plants, Steel Mills, Oil Refineries, etc. A few Office Buildings and Malls also.

Started consulting after retiring to NM in 1998.

The corrective action on the Stucco sounds like the work must be re-done?


----------



## mwcuff (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Thom,

Thank you for the reply.

I was a Project Super/ Manager for Electrical / Mechanical Contractors.

Power Houses, Steel Mills, Oil Refineries, Office Buildings, Malls.

It sounds like the Stucco must be removed and re-done?


----------



## smeyer (Aug 16, 2008)

mwcuff said:


> Hi,
> 
> I let a subcontract to install stucco on a new home in southwest New Mexico. The paper, wire, and gray coat were inspected prior to the finish coat being applied. The temps varied from 60 to 110 Deg F during installation.
> 
> ...


No sealant or backer rod around those fenestrations. Sounds like no sill pans or proper wrapping. Water is getting in there. You should have an IR scan of your walls for water intrusion. 

sm


----------



## stuccoman (Sep 6, 2006)

Has the stucco been painted?

Do you have a picture?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

This is an old post. He had crappy one coat without proper flashing and the acrylic finish cracked off under the swelling particle boardaround the windows.


----------



## stuccoman (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you.


----------

